# Solved: text



## silverdi (Feb 1, 2012)

Help.When I send a text message the recipient receives the message,but not my name.[Doro phoneEasy 607]


----------



## TonyB25 (Jan 1, 1970)

Once they add you as a contact, they'll have your name.


----------



## silverdi (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks TonyB25,I have now notified my friend and put him right.He blamed my phone for the problem.


----------

